# Hate the new Google Music



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone else hate the latest Google Music update? I mean it looks awesome and is great but I hate having a music queue. I wish there was an option to turn this off.

For someone who uses shuffle and changes playlists a lot the queue is annoying. Every time I choose a new album to listen to i have to go in and manually clear the queue first...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

No problem here. I have the option to play or add to queue. Not sure what you mean.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm lost as well. Songs only go into the queue when you add them there.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I absolutely hate queues, this might make me change back to spotify...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, again I'm not sure what you're unhappy about. The queue is only started if you CREATE it. It's a great feature anyway when you want to play a few tracks without having to make a playlist. I guess people will always find something to complain over though.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Well, again I'm not sure what you're unhappy about. The queue is only started if you CREATE it. It's a great feature anyway when you want to play a few tracks without having to make a playlist. I guess people will always find something to complain over though.


I will play with it some more but i swear when ever I play a song from one playlists and then another. Both get put put on the queue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

searayman said:


> I will play with it some more but i swear when ever I play a song from one playlists and then another. Both get put put on the queue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just tried it and it doesn't queue. I'm not sure what the hell you're doing.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

You might want to try and clearing the App's cache to see if that fixes it.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

So i just double checked, and for me it does add everything to the queue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Only you for some reason then. Strange.


----------



## bigmiketn (Nov 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Only you for some reason then. Strange.


Nope not the only one. What's strange is it happens on my GNex no matter what rom/kernel and my Nexus 7 as well. I didn't even realize it wasn't standard until I found this thread.

EDIT: I don't know about the OP, but when I click on a single song in an album it adds the whole album to the queue not just that particular song. If I go over to the songs section and play a song from there instead of the albums section it adds my whole song list to the queue.


----------

